# علاقه عيد النيروز بالبلح والجوافة



## G.a.L.a.x.y (13 سبتمبر 2009)

_+++ عيد الشهــــــداء_
_ +++++++++++++_

_ اعتنق بعض المصريين الديانة المسيحية عام63م, وبدأوا يدخلون في الاضطهادات مع الرومان حيث كان الاستشهاد علي أشده يوم أن تولي الإمبراطور ديوكليتان (دقلديانوس) الحكم عام284م, وهو العام الاول لتقويم الشهداء ، أول توت عام 1724 ش ، وظل التقويم المصرى للشهداء هو التقويم الرسمى المعمول به في المصالح الحكومية حتي أواخر عهد الخديوي إسماعيل عام1875(الموافق1591ش) حيث أمر الخديوي باستعمال التقويم الإفرنجي بناء علي رغبة الأجانب بسبب صندوق الدين, ومازال الفلاحون يعتمدون عليه حتي الآن في الزراعة. لذا فإن الكنيسة تصلى بالطقس الفرايحي في كل خدماتها من عيد النيروز أول توت حتي اليوم السابع عشر فيه تذكار عيد الصليب المجيد تكريما وتمجيدا لشهداء الكنيسة_
_ مـاذا قالوا فى عيد الشهداء:_
_ ++++++++++++++_
_ القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم :_
_ +++++++++++++++++_
_ . إن شهادة الشهداء عظة للإنسان المسيحي, وعون للكنيسة, وتثبيت للإيمان المسيحي ._
_ القديس مكسيموس :_
_ +++++++++++++_
_ إن أسلافنا أوصونا أن نلصق أجسادنا بعظام الشهداء, حتي حينما يشرق المسيح علي الشهداء يرفع عنا ضمنا ما فينا من ظلام._
_ القديس أغسطينوس :_
_ ++++++++++++_

_ إن استطاع العدو قتل الجسد فهو عاجز عن منعه من القيامة_

_ قداسة البابا شنودة_
_ +++++++++++++_

_ كثير من الناس يعطون لكن الذي يعطي حياته هو أعظم من هؤلاء جميعا, فالبعض يعطي جزءا من ماله والآخر يعطي كل ماله, لكن أعظمهم من يعطي حياته بحب, مثلما قال مخلصنا الصالح: ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يبذل أحد نفسه عن أحبائه_
_ ( يو 13 : 15 )_

_ المؤرخ شاف Schaff:_
_ +++++++++++_
_ لو أن شهداء العالم وضعوا في كفة ميزان وشهداء مصر في الكفة الأخري, لرجحت كفة المصريين_

_ المستشار الدكتور الراحل زكي شنودة مدير معهد الدراسات القبطية في كتابه الشهداء: أصبح الاستشهاد وسيلة من وسائل التبشير بالسيد المسيح, والإيمان به بين الوثنيين علي إختلاف درجاتهم من ملوك وأمراء وولاة ووزراء وضباط وعلماء وفلاسفة ومؤرخين.._

_ +++++++++++++++++++++++_
_ +++ليه بناكل البلح و الجوافة فى النيروز ؟؟؟_
_ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++_

_ البلح و الجوافة_
_ +++++++++_

_ البلـــــح ------x_
_ ++++++++++_
_ لان القشرة من برة لونها لون الدم و يدل على دم الشهداء من داخل البلحة نواة ( البذرة ) وده يدل على إيمانها الثابت لانك لا تقدر أن تكسر قلب النواه_

_ الجوافـــــة ----_
_ ++++++++++_
_ x نحن نأكلها فى عيد النيروز لان قلبها ابيض زى قلب الشهداء الابيض الجميل الذين سفكوا ددمائهم من أجل المسيح يسوع و بذورها كثيرة رمز لعدد الشهداء الكثير اللى استشهدوا على اسم المسيح و استجملوا الالم و فعلا الكنيسة اتبنت على دماء الشهداء_
_ ++++++++++++++++++++++++_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> البلـــــح ------x
> ++++++++++
> لان القشرة من برة لونها لون الدم و يدل على دم الشهداء من داخل البلحة نواة ( البذرة ) وده يدل على إيمانها الثابت لانك لا تقدر أن تكسر قلب النواه
> 
> ...


 
معلومات جميله جدا يا كيريا 
ميرررررسى على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

قداسة البابا شنودة
+++++++++++++

كثير من الناس يعطون لكن الذي يعطي حياته هو أعظم من هؤلاء جميعا, فالبعض يعطي جزءا من ماله والآخر يعطي كل ماله, لكن أعظمهم من يعطي حياته بحب, مثلما قال مخلصنا الصالح: ليس حب أعظم من هذا أن يبذل أحد نفسه عن أحبائه
( يو 13 : 15 )​


شكرا أختنا الكريمه ,,موضوع متكامل ومعلومات حلوه جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2009)

_+++++++++++++_
_ إن أسلافنا أوصونا أن نلصق أجسادنا بعظام الشهداء, حتي حينما يشرق المسيح علي الشهداء يرفع عنا ضمنا ما فينا من ظلام.



_
جميل جداااا يا كيريا

معلومات اجهلها

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

سلام المسيح معك دائما
_
_


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بركة صلاوات القديسين والشهداء الاطهار الذين أحتملوا من أجل المسيح السيف والنار تكون معنا اميييين
ميرسى يا كيرى موضوع هايل بجد *


----------



## magdahabib (8 سبتمبر 2010)

g.a.l.a.x.y قال:


> _+++ عيد الشهــــــداء_
> _ +++++++++++++_
> 
> _ اعتنق بعض المصريين الديانة المسيحية عام63م, وبدأوا يدخلون في الاضطهادات مع الرومان حيث كان الاستشهاد علي أشده يوم أن تولي الإمبراطور ديوكليتان (دقلديانوس) الحكم عام284م, وهو العام الاول لتقويم الشهداء ، أول توت عام 1724 ش ، وظل التقويم المصرى للشهداء هو التقويم الرسمى المعمول به في المصالح الحكومية حتي أواخر عهد الخديوي إسماعيل عام1875(الموافق1591ش) حيث أمر الخديوي باستعمال التقويم الإفرنجي بناء علي رغبة الأجانب بسبب صندوق الدين, ومازال الفلاحون يعتمدون عليه حتي الآن في الزراعة. لذا فإن الكنيسة تصلى بالطقس الفرايحي في كل خدماتها من عيد النيروز أول توت حتي اليوم السابع عشر فيه تذكار عيد الصليب المجيد تكريما وتمجيدا لشهداء الكنيسة_
> ...



*أشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Maran+atha (11 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الأكثر من رائع 
اختى الغالية جلاكسي 





كل عام وانتم بخير 
اليوم عيد رأس السنة القبطية
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكي دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------

